# Blueberry/Pomegranate from Old Orchard Concentrate



## Greydog (Nov 25, 2013)

I ginned up a recipe using 9 ea. 12 0z cans of concentrate, added enough water to make 3 gallons and used enough of the water to make a sugar solution to bring the SG of the total 3 gallons of must to 1.082. After adding my yeast starter and 1 1/2 tsp. of yeast nutrient I left it in the primary for 5 days. When I checked the SG today it was at 1.000 so I racked it to the carboy. Fermentation appears to have stopped already as the air lock isn't pushing bubbles. I took a small sip and the yeast seems to have consumed most or all of the sugar. 
Is it common for the SG to go from 1.082 to 1.000 in 5 days? Also it tastes sour or acidic at this point.
I've only done kits prior to this and it seems as if the primary fermentation went too fast?


----------



## rob (Nov 25, 2013)

5 days is pretty normal for it to drop to 1.000 as for the sour taste you will need to let it age for 4 month and then back sweeten it.


----------



## dralarms (Nov 25, 2013)

It's one I make a lot of. Very good once it ages 4 to 6 months, after a year its totally different.


----------



## Greydog (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanx to you both!! Just checked it again and there are some co2 bubbles rising in the wine so the yeast is still somewhat active. Gotta read up on back sweetening. Was considering adding a couple cans of concentrate prior to bottling to maybe add a little more body and flavor but will have to learn about sweetening.


----------



## Rodnboro (Nov 28, 2013)

I've made this one a few times. It's really good. Something to think about is if back sweetening/flavoring with more concentrate, it will dilute your ABV some. Lately, I've been starting my SG a little higher so not to lower the volume too much. You can take some wine out and warm it, add sugar, then add back. I do it this way also.


----------



## UBB (Nov 30, 2013)

I've made lots of wine of this style. They really come into their own after about 15 months.

FYI for 6 gallons I've been using 20 cans of the frozen concentrate.


----------



## Julie (Nov 30, 2013)

Actually you should be using 24 cans for a 6 g batch and use one or two to backsweeten with, start with an sg around 1.086, acid .75%


----------



## Greydog (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanx again for all your replies. I racked and stabilized the wine a few days ago when the SG had dropped below 1.000. The wine fell crystal clear in about 5 days with no fining agents. I'll probably back sweeten it with a couple cans of pure frozen concentrate in the 3 gallons. Should sweeten it up some and add flavor.
I have 12 gallons of kit wine to bottle tomorrow. Will give most of that away for Christmas gifts. Then I'm gonna try the Dragon Blood recipe. I already have everything I need except an empty carboy!!
Thanks again for your comments.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 5, 2013)

I make a batch of this every year. I usually get it started in January so that it's ready in June/July for consumption. I think my last batch I used 24 cans for a 5 gallon batch but that also included cans for back sweetening. I never really bothered to check the acid on this one.


----------



## Johngottshall (Dec 8, 2013)

Just racked my blueberry / pomegranate to secondary yesterday I used Montrachet yeast. This yeast worked real good for the last blueberry I made.


----------



## chasemandingo (Dec 18, 2013)

How is it tasting? I want to start a 3 gallon batch soon


----------



## Johngottshall (Jan 12, 2014)

Here is a pic of my blueberry / pomegranate it taste great bulk aging a few months


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Julie (Jan 12, 2014)

It sure is looking pretty good!


----------



## Mr_Detail (Jan 12, 2014)

Johngottshall,



> Just racked my blueberry / pomegranate to secondary yesterday I used Montrachet yeast.



How much of the Montrachet yeast did you use? One (1) 5 gram packet?
Was it the Montrachet Red? 


Montrachet : Perhaps the most popular yeast used. It is available for both red and white wine fermentations and may be called Montrachet Red and Montrachet White. It works especially well in producing Chardonnay in barrel and stainless steel. It also tolerates sulfur dioxide well, but does not work well with high sugar levels (more than 23.5 Brix). It is this ineffectiveness in high sugar levels that is most likely responsible for many stuck fermentations. Temperature range is 59-86°, low flocculation, and alcohol is pretty reliable at 13%. 

The recipe I plan to make calls for Lalvin RC212:

Lalvin RC212 (Bourgovin) : This yeast is traditionally used in the Burgundy region for full red wines and is a favorite of home winemakers seeking similar big reds. Naturally, it is perfect for Pinot Noir. It has good alcohol reach (14-16%) and high temperature (68-86° F.) tolerance and excellent color stability. This yeast requires high nitrogen nutrient additions to avoid the potential development of H2S. It is quite suitable for use with non-grape black and red fruit (plums, prickly pear cactus fruit, *pomegranates*) and berries (blackberries, raspberries, dewberries, mulberries). It is quite tolerant of concurrent malolactic fermentation.

Just curious why you chose that particular type/brand of yeast.


----------



## Johngottshall (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes I used the entire pack of the montrachet. The red packet


----------



## chasemandingo (Jan 12, 2014)

At my LHBS, they have Red Star Montrachet. It only says Montrachet on the package. I have never seen one designated for red or white wines. Does this distinction exist? They do carry a Pasteur Red also by Red Star. I have one packet of this but haven't used it yet.


----------



## Johngottshall (Jan 12, 2014)

The Montrachet that I have does not say anything about red or white usage. It may be on there website but not the package.


----------



## jensmith (Jan 13, 2014)

Monstrate often goes to 15%abv for me...


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 13, 2014)

There is no montrachet white wine yeast, there is montrachet that is for a white are red wine, but accordingly to red stars yeast strain charts..there is only one...and that one will go to 13 %abv....
It is very easy to stress montrachet...but gives a good ferment if plenty of nutrients.


----------



## Mr_Detail (Jan 13, 2014)

Is that a plastic carboy you are using for your secondary?


----------



## Johngottshall (Jan 13, 2014)

Mr_Detail said:


> Is that a plastic carboy you are using for your secondary?



No its glass all of my carboys are glass 3 3gallon, 8 5 gallons, 2 6.5 gallons, 1 15 gallon demi johns


----------



## Johngottshall (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow they do multiply lol last year this time I only had 2


----------

